# infusions in the ER



## kredd (Oct 14, 2009)

I code for an emergency physicians group and they have, in the past, coded for the supervision of infusions.  They no longer code for these but feel that the additional work that it takes to order and supervise these should be reimbursed.  Is there anything additional that we can code for a patient receiving an IV in the Emergency Room for the professional side?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 14, 2009)

No there is no way to code for the supervision of an IV.  The facility gets to code the infusion codes, you physician codes an E&M.


----------



## ahinman (Oct 14, 2009)

No specific CPT codes to add but remember this can add to your Medical decision making...


----------

